# Are These Poisons Worth $250??



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 11, 2011)

There's an ad on Craigslist for these poison bottles, and I'm wondering if they're worth the $250.00 the seller is asking. Here's how the ad reads:  ~Mike

 "1870-80's Boots Coal Oil Vapourising fluid bottle collection." Not To Be Taken" 
 8 bottles 
 One with the label is triangular, 5 are rectangle ,2 are six sided. Sizes vary from 7" to 3 1/2". 
 All are in excellent condition. $ 250.00 plus shipping. Call for more detailed info."


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pic #2


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pic #3


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 11, 2011)

Not really worth the price.. but sometimes ya just gotta have the blues..


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 12, 2011)

It looks like they are worth half of that


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 12, 2011)

maybe 65 dollars max,ebay uk has plenty
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 12, 2011)

$10 a piece max.  The standard rectangular and hexagonal NTBT ribbed bottles are uber common.  There are only a handful of desirable English poisons, and none of these are them.


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 12, 2011)

true stock standard lot,dig em all the time
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks all. You saved me alot of money. And Charlie, I've already got the blues, and you know what I mean. I don't need any more. []  ~Mike


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 12, 2011)

here is a couple of good ones
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 12, 2011)

[]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 12, 2011)

some top ones here

 [align=right]  [/align]


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Jan 12, 2011)

[]


----------



## melikapoisons (Feb 23, 2011)

You know the rule of thumb is things are always worth as much as some one is willing to pay for them


----------

